# this weekend



## chubsdad (Sep 22, 2006)

hey everyone well where heading down to virgina tonight. leaving boston around 11 pm. it will be a long ride towing a 29 ft boat and with the rain and wind were having. but itll be worth it when we get there. i figure 15 hrs towing i hear nj tournpike can be tough with police. not that well be speeding pulling the boat.,hope to meet up with some of you guys while im there well be there for a week. give me a call while im down there may be well hook up my cell is 617-938-1337. ill also have lap top with us. see ya soon mike


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

*Drive Safe*

This weekend might be a little rough to be out there, but I might be sick sometime next week and try to get on the water.:--| Hopefully after this front moves through the cows will start showing up.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i planned on calling and checking on ya tomorro-


----------

